# PG-1070 12-28 cassette last 3 cogs?



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a PG-1070 12-28 cassette they could check the last 3 cogs on for me?

I'm seeing the last 3 listed as 21-24-28, and as 22-25-28.

Which is it?

Thanks!


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

Straight from the source: SRAM PG 1070 Cassette | SRAM

It says the 12-28T cassette's last three cogs is 21-24-28.

22-25-28 is for the 11-28T cassette.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

LongIslandTom said:


> Straight from the source: SRAM PG 1070 Cassette | SRAM
> 
> It says the 12-28T cassette's last three cogs is 21-24-28.
> 
> 22-25-28 is for the 11-28T cassette.


Yes, on the Sram site, but many retailers list it as 22-25-28......

For Example:

2011 SRAM PG-1070 Cassette - Competitive Cyclist

I'm wondering if Sram changed the spec or there is a misprint somewhere......


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

I would give more credibility to what's on the manufacturer's site than on a vendor's.

Typo on Competitive Cyclist's site would be my guess.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

LongIslandTom said:


> I would give more credibility to what's on the manufacturer's site than on a vendor's.
> 
> Typo on Competitive Cyclist's site would be my guess.


Not just CC's site, in fact MOST vendors list the last 3 cogs as 22-25-28, thats why I was hoping someone with the actual cassette could confirm one way or another.....


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

As others have said, it is a confusion on the retailers part for mixing up the 11-28 and 12-28 cassettes.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't comment on the 12-28 but just looked at my spare 11-28 and it's 22-25-28.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

nightfend said:


> As others have said, it is a confusion on the retailers part for mixing up the 11-28 and 12-28 cassettes.


Apparently its not, and its a typo on the SRAM site. 

I emailed a retailer to confirm, they checked a cassette and the last 3 are 22-25-28.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine is 22-25-28 and I do prefer it over 21-24-27
I wish it was as quiet as Shimano is.
Seems to be quieter and shifts better with KMC X10SL chain.


----------

